
Ask HN: Best way to learn spanish - neeleshs
I tried learning spanish using duolingo and other such apps. I&#x27;ve come to the conclusion that this experience is not for me. I&#x27;m more of learn the alphabet, grammar, write, read and then speak kind of person. 
Any suggestions&#x2F;books&#x2F;material on this mode of learning?
======
gus_massa
[Hi from Argentina!]

I had the reverse problem with my daughter. She has some formal education but
we also got for her many movies with the sound and subtitle both in English
and Spanish.

My recommendation for you is to see the movie a few times:

1) In Spanish with the subtitles in English: So you can cheat when you don't
understand what is happening

2) In Spanish with the subtitles in Spanish: It's easier to understand the
written form.

3) In Spanish without subtitles.

Perhaps try seen a few movies in mode 1 and 2, and when it's too easy switch
to mode 2 and 3, or just mode 3.

Don't expect word by word translations/subtitles. They help but they are not
literal.

Later, it would be good to find some movies where the original sound is in
Spanish (again, pick a DVD with the sound and subtitles in both languages). Be
aware that each country has a different accent, so changing the country the
movie is from will make a big difference that may be interesting.

[Also, try to get some formal knowledge about grammar and orthography from
other sources.]

~~~
neeleshs
Thanks!

------
onion2k
The best way to learn Spanish is to live in Spain for a while.

